# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ >  Google Web Toolkit (GWT چیست؟

## behzad_vb.net

سلام دوستان من میخواستم بدونم موضوع این تاپیک چیه
Google Web Toolkit (GWT

----------


## java.source.ir

GWT که سرنام Google Web Toolkit می باشد، یک مجموعه ابزار Open Source می باشد که توسط Google برای برنامه نویسان Java ارائه شده است. امکانات موجود در این مجموعه ابزار به قرار زیر می باشد:
1- ایجاد برنامه های کاربردی تحت وب Ajaxیی
2- نوشتن برنامه های تحت وب که بسیار شبیه به برنامه های کاربردی نوشته با Swing هستند
3- به کمک این ابزار دیگر برنامه نویسان نیازی به نوشتن کد HTML مثل قبل ندارند
4- فرستادن درخواست به سرور بدون اینکه در روند کارهای دیگر برنامه تأثیرگذار باشد
5- پیاده سازی امکانات Ajax بدون اینکه برنامه نویس بخواهد در DOMها تغییری ایجاد نماید
6- استفاده از IDEهای مربوط به Java برای پیاده سازی
7- توسعه پروژه به گونه ای که تمام مرورگرها آن را پشتیبانی نمایند
.
.

اما در کنار مزایایی که این مجموعه ابزار دارند یک مشکل عمده که برنامه نویسان  Java با آن درگیر هستند بحث تحریم می باشد.

----------


## sina_oonline

یک سوال gwt روی چه کانتینری اجرا می شود؟من یه چیزایی در مورد google app engine شنیدم

----------


## sh-eng

می شه مثال بزنید و بیشتر رو مثال توضیح بدید؟

----------


## mmdsharifi

xcfgvbhnj km,l..efrgtnhyujimk,l.gthyujm

----------

